# kublan - filipino ninja



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

i was browsing through the magazines in 711, then i picked a magazine called "taekwondo."  inside has an article entitled "kublan - filipino ninjas" or "kublan - the filipino ninja art" or something like that, i cant remember.  but anyways, does anybody have any info or this?!  comments?!  thoughts or things to share about it?!  i didnt get to read the article, perhaps tomowrrow


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jan 2, 2004)

Huh?  I've heard of secret societies/isolationist groups that practice martial arts in the PI,  but nothing I would call " Filipino Ninjas".  There are groups that move into the jungle or the mountains that are elusive,  rarely seen and often hostile to outsiders.  

Safe to say that it's probably something that someone fabricated, or plagarized from other systems. Was it enough to make you buy the magazine to read the article? 

Tim Kashino


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it was by Halford Jones of FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS magazine. The use of "ninja" was clearly exaggerated.

Here it is--they still have it listed for the upcoming (not current) issue:
http://www.taekwondotimes.com/next.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

Cover pr Tae Kwon Do Times states:

The Kublan
Filipino-style Ninja

Three page article where the first page is Title and Picture.

The Kublan
Ninja Warriors of the Philippines
By Halford E. Jones

First Paragraph
"No Nation has a monoply on stealth, strategy or technique un the martial arts, though some are more popular than others tobe sure. We think on Ninjitsu as the Japanese art of stealth exclusively and fail to realize that other cultures and nations have employed similar methods."


As I bought the magazine to see another article Titled Marissa's Heros, check the following links for discussion here at MT. Link 1, Link 2, Link 3.

The reason I bring these other links up is not to take this off topic, is to make a point as discussed in the third link. Maybe the editors of the Magazine edited some things out, then again Halford Jones may have wrote it as is.

I hope someone can give more details on this.

:asian:


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoxN4cer _
> * Was it enough to make you buy the magazine to read the article?
> 
> Tim Kashino *




nope, i didnt buy the magazine.  didnt even get to read the article, just looked at it.  it just made me curious on what the article was on about.  maybe i'll stop by again at 711 to read it


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Cover pr Tae Kwon Do Times states:
> 
> The Kublan
> ...



I'm going to the bookstore later...maybe I'll check this issue out!

PAUL


----------

